# Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC



## Vortox (28. Januar 2011)

*Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

Crytek hat soeben auf der offizielen Facebookseite zu Crysis nebenläufig erwähnt, dass auch eine Pre-Release MP Demo für den PC kommt. 


> *We're  glad so many of you are enjoying the Xbox 360 multiplayer demo - if you  haven't tried it yet, check it out on Xbox Live. At this time, Crytek  and EA are also glad to confirm that we will also be releasing a  pre-launch multiplayer demo of Crysis 2 on the PC. Stay tuned for more  details!*


Mehr ist noch nicht bekannt, aber es ist schon eine News wert.

Quelle: Crysis | Facebook


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

Sehr schön
Ich hoffe mal, dass sie LAN-tauglich ist.


----------



## KILLTHIS (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

Das ist doch nett zu hören. Mal gespannt, wie es sich im MP machen wird.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

JA super ! 
Zeit wird es will was meine GTX460 da leisten kann...und ob es DX11 geben wird oder nicht also loslsosls raus mit der demo !!!


----------



## Core #1 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

mittlerweile leider was besonderes. hätte aber lieber einen kurzen single player auszug.


----------



## Sbasti87 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

Geil Geil Geil!!! Ne SP Demo wäre nich schlecht gewesen aber nehm alles was kommt auch ne MP Demo





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corvi (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

wow wie geil!
daumen hoch, crytek und ea


----------



## Operator (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> JA super !
> Zeit wird es will was meine GTX460 da leisten kann...und ob es DX11 geben wird oder nicht also loslsosls raus mit der demo !!!



Haben die nicht schon angekündigt das es DX11 sein wird??

Ich freu mich total ich hoffe es ist anders als die xbox demo...
 hipphipp hurrra


----------



## Lemiewings (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

Die sollen sich ihre Demo sonst wo hin stecken. Ist nur verbastelter Konsolenmüll. Nur 12 Spieler - Dementsprechend kleine Karten und keine Fahrzeuge, weniger Spielmodi usw... Und wenn ich so was schon vom Mehrspieler höre, dann will ich nicht wissen wie der Einzelspieler wird. Der war beim ersten teil ja schon nicht so pralle. Warhead war da schon etwas besser aber, jetzt inner Konsolifizierten Version...


----------



## Operator (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

Wo du recht hast haste recht aber man kann ja immer noch auf beste hoffen oder das da vllt nen mod kommt
einfach nicht am ersten tag kaufen sondern abwarten..
Demo kann nicht schaden kostet nur strom und evtl traffic 
Und vllt deine Nerven

Abwarten kaffe trinken und beten^^


----------



## PAN1X (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

Echt lustig. Vor kurzem waren noch alle über Crytek am fluchen...


----------



## Operator (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

Ich fluche nicht über Crytek...
Ich kritisiere nur...
Mann ja trotzdem hoffen und der Demo ne Chance geben...


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*



Lemiewings schrieb:


> Warhead war da schon etwas besser aber, jetzt inner Konsolifizierten Version...



Wo war denn Warhead besser?
Das Teil war nach 3 Stunden durchgespielt. Also völlig arm.


----------



## Teldor1974 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

Werde es mir auf jeden fall anschauen 
hoffentlich kommt es bald


----------



## Folterknecht (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

Vom spielerischen war Crysis I schon nicht der Hammer, Grafik war natürlich toll. Was soll da jetzt bei Crysis II bitte schön bei raus kommen, wo man uns PCler mit nem Konsolenport beglückt? Spielerisch Warhead mit der Grafik der XBox -DANKE - da hab ich schon sehnsüchtig drauf gewartet!


----------



## 0Martin21 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

wenn ich erlich bin habe ich mich schon geärgert als die erst Nachricht kam das die MOP Demo nur auch X360 kommen soll, aber nun ist alles wieder OK.


----------



## Trefoil80 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

Crytek hat seine Wurzeln doch nicht vergessen


----------



## Emani (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

hurra....doch endlich mal wieder ne Demo für den PC....in der letzten zeit kommen ja so wenige raus....und GOTT sei DANK von CRYSIS II. Was ich schon auf der Gamescom sah.....dort konnte ich schon die unterschiede zwischen den versionen sehen und es war einfach nur geil aufm PC......hoffentlich läuft die Demo schon einigermaßen gut.....man kennt das ja von demo´s.......

Hoch lebe Crytek......


----------



## UnnerveD (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

Ich glaube viele hier im Forum verwechseln Crytek mit EA -> technisch waren die Spiele bisher alle top und ihrer Zeit voraus und auch die Bemühungen seitens Crytek, eine eigene Engine zu bauen, zu verbessern und anderen Entwicklern schmackhaft zu machen sollten nicht außer Acht gelassen werden. Hinzu kommt, dass man schon im vergangenen Jahr einen Ausblick auf die technischen Möglichkeiten gegeben hat, die durch die CE3 umzusetzbar werden - warum sollten sie diese Features nicht einbauen.

Wo ich euch Recht gebe ist die Story - da war Crysis beileibe kein Meisterstück und auch das Alienszenario in NY wirkt ein wenig durchgekaut, aber wer weiß, welchen Einfluss Richard Morgan letztendlich auf das Spiel und die Geschichte hat...

Ich bin optimistisch, dass es technisch wieder Maßstäbe setzen wird - selbst wenn es "nur" die normale Crysis-Optik mit einer besseren Performance wäre, bedeutete dies schon einen Schritt nach vorn. Wenn die Story zusätzlich noch überzeugen kann, wird wohl kein Weg an diesem Spiel vorbei führen.

MfG


----------



## schlumpf666 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

Das sind doch mal gute nachrichten! 
Hoffentlich kommt die demo bald...


----------



## Bummsbirne (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*



PAN1X schrieb:


> Echt lustig. Vor kurzem waren noch alle über Crytek am fluchen...




Ja, weil da nur bekannt war, dass nur ne XBOX MP Demo rauskommt und fürn PC keine.



Operator schrieb:


> Ich fluche nicht über Crytek...
> Ich kritisiere nur...
> Mann ja trotzdem hoffen und der Demo ne Chance geben...



Ich werd der Demo auch ne Chance geben. Nach dem Grafikmatsch der Konsolen kann ich mir dann endlich ein Bild der PC Grafik machen juchuuu.


----------



## Rizzard (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

Wäre schön wenn für die PC-Demo ne andere Map genommen wird, aber wird wohl letzt endlich doch die gleiche sein.


----------



## RedBrain (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

Endlich! 

Wann ein PC-Demo kommt, wissen wir es noch nicht.


----------



## dKN (28. Januar 2011)

Mich freut es auch sehr, habe zwar schon doe xbox demo angetestet aber meine gtx570 verzehrt sich nach dx11 folter


----------



## Vinz1911 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

Ey das ist doch geil 
Ein glück kann ich es doch noch antesten und nicht warten müssen bis zum 24 -.-


----------



## thecroatien (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

Was mich am meisten Interessiert, ist wie es Perfomance Mäßig ausschaut?

Ist etwas genauereß bekannt über die Anforderungen? Irgendwo standt doch mal was von den selben Mindestanforderungen wie bei Crysis I/Warhead.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

Es lief auf der Gamescom in 1920x1200 mit "High" samt 2x MSAA/4:1 mit konstant 60 Fps (VSync) auf einer GTX 480.


----------



## thecroatien (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

Gibts ne höhere Grafikeinstelluing als High?

Weil ich sonstmal behaupten würde, das es ja recht Perfomant ist, wenns auf Aktuellen Karten(ok gibt ja schon wieder die GTX5xx) und Kanteglättung auf 60fps gedrosselt läuft.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*



thecroatien schrieb:


> Gibts ne höhere Grafikeinstelluing als High?


Das ist die spannende Frage. "Very High" samt DX11 und Tessellation etc Oder doch nicht? Die Demo dürfte aber die gleiche sein wie die von der Gamescom, ist ja auch "Skyline" gewesen mit DX9 @ High.


----------



## thecroatien (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

Ahja gut.

Also abwarten wie viel Luft die Karte noch nach oben hätte...

Mal schaun ob Crysis II auf meiner 8600m gt läuft


----------



## clemi14 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

Crysis 2 wurde ehhhh kommerzialisiert! 

So álá COD mit killstreaks unso  Also jeder der Cod Mag wird das auch wenigstens a weng mögen 

Und wer sagt, Crysis hatte keine spielerische Tiefe weiß einfach net mit dem Nano-Suit umzugehen.
Klar kann man durch die Levels rushen und das in 4h durchspielen, aber vllt is das ja garnet der Sinn 

Probiert doch einfach mal mit so wenig Waffeneinsatz wie möglich durchzukommen  Gestaltet sich dann etwas schwieriger und da is dann nix mehr mit 4h 

Also ningelt net rum, Crysis 2 wird sicher gut 

Demo auf der xbox hat mich eig scho überzeugt wenns noch halbwegs auf meinem Rechner läuft is es gekauft!


----------



## Spawn1307 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

Also es ist schon irgendwie Lustig wie die meißten immer und immer wieder die gleiche ******* von sich geben in den Foren! Ich hör immer nur das es ein dummer Konsolen Port wird usw, ej habt ihr schon mal euer Gehirn eingeschaltet und mal überlegt was Crytek eigentlich ist? ja habt ihr......!!! ne ich glaube nicht weil ihr immer davon ausgeht das Crytek Crysis 2  für Konsole entwickelt und dann auf nen PC portiert....so ein hohles gelabbere! warum sollte sie  eine Generation zurück gehen anstatt nach vorne .... und ausserdem kann mann das Setting gar nich mal mit Crysis vergleichen weil ein mal Tropische Insel und Crysis 2 Großstadt Jungel, was bitte kann mann daran vergleichen? es ist von der Grafik her ne ganz ander Umgebung viel Komplexer als ne flache insel mit nen paar büschen und palmen! so viele reden von Crysis 2 wird schlechter aus sehen als Crysis usw blablablabla und bla, mann kanns echt nicht mehr hören! Genauso jetzt schon wieder diese ganze klugscheißer die alle reden Crytek ist Geld geil die sollen einfach ihr **** halten und sich das game nicht kaufen...ach ganz vergessen kaufen werde einige die sich aufregen so wie so nicht...ha sondern werden es sich es irgenwo im NETZ herbesorgen! Und genau da sind wir beim knack punkt warum auch die meißten PC Entwickler heutzutage Multiplatform Titel machen weil aufn Rechner schön fleißig gedownloaded....es wäre das selbe wenn irgendeiner von euch ein Programm oder etwas anderes erfindet und es immer Internet verkaufen möchte es aber keiner Kauft sonder sich anderes rum irgendwo her besorgt weil es sich einer gekauft hatt und dann kostenlos verbreitet.....darüber würdet ihr euch freuen oder...... ganz bestimmt!
Mit der weile denken manche nur noch an Grafik, ist sie ******* wird das Game schlecht geredet....was war früher, war da die Grafik etwas geil im gegensatz zu heute? Ich denke Crysis 2 wird ein sehr abwechslungsreicher Shooter werden mit schön schnellen und Intesiven gefechten da brauch ich keine Fahrzeuge...ich hab den Nano Anzug und das reicht mir damit kann ich von dach zu dach springen was ich schon immer mal machen wollte oder überall hochspringen bzw klettern und dann noch mitten in New York was will mann mehr


----------



## Emani (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*



Lemiewings schrieb:


> Die sollen sich ihre Demo sonst wo hin stecken. Ist nur verbastelter Konsolenmüll. Nur 12 Spieler - Dementsprechend kleine Karten und keine Fahrzeuge, weniger Spielmodi usw... Und wenn ich so was schon vom Mehrspieler höre, dann will ich nicht wissen wie der Einzelspieler wird. Der war beim ersten teil ja schon nicht so pralle. Warhead war da schon etwas besser aber, jetzt inner Konsolifizierten Version...



du warst wohl nicht auf der Gamescom...dann würdest du was anderes schreiben als verbastelter Konsolenmüll.....auf pc sieht ds einfach hammer aus....


----------



## Emani (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*



Spawn1307 schrieb:


> Also es ist schon irgendwie Lustig wie die meißten immer und immer wieder die gleiche ******* von sich geben in den Foren! Ich hör immer nur das es ein dummer Konsolen Port wird usw, ej habt ihr schon mal euer Gehirn eingeschaltet und mal überlegt was Crytek eigentlich ist? ja habt ihr......!!! ne ich glaube nicht weil ihr immer davon ausgeht das Crytek Crysis 2  für Konsole entwickelt und dann auf nen PC portiert....so ein hohles gelabbere! warum sollte sie  eine Generation zurück gehen anstatt nach vorne .... und ausserdem kann mann das Setting gar nich mal mit Crysis vergleichen weil ein mal Tropische Insel und Crysis 2 Großstadt Jungel, was bitte kann mann daran vergleichen? es ist von der Grafik her ne ganz ander Umgebung viel Komplexer als ne flache insel mit nen paar büschen und palmen! so viele reden von Crysis 2 wird schlechter aus sehen als Crysis usw blablablabla und bla, mann kanns echt nicht mehr hören! Genauso jetzt schon wieder diese ganze klugscheißer die alle reden Crytek ist Geld geil die sollen einfach ihr **** halten und sich das game nicht kaufen...ach ganz vergessen kaufen werde einige die sich aufregen so wie so nicht...ha sondern werden es sich es irgenwo im NETZ herbesorgen! Und genau da sind wir beim knack punkt warum auch die meißten PC Entwickler heutzutage Multiplatform Titel machen weil aufn Rechner schön fleißig gedownloaded....es wäre das selbe wenn irgendeiner von euch ein Programm oder etwas anderes erfindet und es immer Internet verkaufen möchte es aber keiner Kauft sonder sich anderes rum irgendwo her besorgt weil es sich einer gekauft hatt und dann kostenlos verbreitet.....darüber würdet ihr euch freuen oder...... ganz bestimmt!
> Mit der weile denken manche nur noch an Grafik, ist sie ******* wird das Game schlecht geredet....was war früher, war da die Grafik etwas geil im gegensatz zu heute? Ich denke Crysis 2 wird ein sehr abwechslungsreicher Shooter werden mit schön schnellen und Intesiven gefechten da brauch ich keine Fahrzeuge...ich hab den Nano Anzug und das reicht mir damit kann ich von dach zu dach springen was ich schon immer mal machen wollte oder überall hochspringen bzw klettern und dann noch mitten in New York was will mann mehr




endlich einer der klartext redet.....gut gemacht.....


----------



## Vinz1911 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

Tja ich hoffe das es auf meiner GTX 260 noch läuft weil die sonst ab dem tag x zwei slots weiter runter wandert und nur noch als physx karte sich neben einer GTX580 präsentieren darf


----------



## H3!nZ (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

Endlich mal wieder eine Demo für PC.
Werde sie auf jedenfall antesten.


----------



## Vinz1911 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

crysis2 wird so endgeil 
so richtig utopisch^^


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

Ich habs in nem Anderen Thread schon gesagt: *Hoffentlich kommt wenigstens ne MP Demo raus*...

Und Yessss ... Damit kann man sich wenigstens n  Eindruck machen von Performance, Grafikpracht, Steuerung und was man sonst noch für wichtig hält...


----------



## kleinerSchuh (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

@core #1 - 
Aber so ist es auch schon besser als gar nicht.


----------



## GTA 3 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

Die Demo wird direckt gesaugt! Hoffentlich läuft es mit Downsampling noch gut. Meine GTX 470 muss das einfach durchhalten können.


----------



## Lemiewings (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo war denn Warhead besser?
> Das Teil war nach 3 Stunden durchgespielt. Also völlig arm.



Es geht mir nicht um die Länge. Es geht mir darum, das Warhead sich einfach besser gespielt hat.




Emani schrieb:


> du warst wohl nicht auf der Gamescom...dann würdest du was anderes schreiben als verbastelter Konsolenmüll.....auf pc sieht ds einfach hammer aus....



Und wir haben einen Gewinner! Der Preis für die Grafikhure 2011 geht an...
Es geht nicht immer nur um Grafik und hoch aufgelöste Texturen


----------



## Alex555 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

sehr gut, eine Demo hilft mir zu sehen, ob das Spiel bei mir läuft oder nicht! Da Crytek generell pro PC ist, und schon diverse contra Konsole Sprüche losgelassen hat (Konsolen würden Entwicklungszeit von Spielen verlänger , usw) erwarte ich jetzt quasi ein gutes PC Spiel! 
Ich fand das normale Crysis besser als das Warhead, ist aber mein persönlicher Eindruck. Performancemäßig war Warhead jedoch besser .
An die Kritiker: Testet am besten mal Konsole und PC nebeneinander, dann könnt ihr euch auch wirklich ein Bild von dem Game machen. Bis jetzt wäre das alles nur Spekulation. Lassen wir uns einfach überraschen! 
Grüße Alex555


----------



## HolySh!t (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

Glaub ich irgendwie ers, wenn die Demo da. Nachdem ganzen Demos Konsoleonly in letzter Zeit...


----------



## Memphys (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

Naja, ich hab irgendwie den Eindruck man will kein Desaster wie bei Gothic 4 - Demo cracken und das Game komplett durchzocken.

Hoffentlich wird das nicht mal wieder sone schlechte Konsolenportierung (gegen Gute Konsolenportierungen wie AC hab ich nichtmal was), die sind echt fürn Arsch, sind so Spiele die ich höchsten saugen würde. Aber Crytek würd ich zutrauen nicht so einen Müll zu bringen, sondern etwas das überraschend gut werden wird. Und gute Spiele fangen schon damit an das sie wissen das sie gut sind und trotz Demo gekauft werden.


----------



## SaKuL (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*



Corvi schrieb:


> wow wie geil!
> daumen hoch, crytek und ea



Eher Crytek, EA ist shit^^


----------



## Antonio (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*



Spawn1307 schrieb:


> Also es ist schon irgendwie Lustig wie die meißten immer und immer wieder die gleiche ******* von sich geben in den Foren! Ich hör immer nur das es ein dummer Konsolen Port wird usw, ej habt ihr schon mal euer Gehirn eingeschaltet und mal überlegt was Crytek eigentlich ist? ja habt ihr......!!! ne ich glaube nicht weil ihr immer davon ausgeht das Crytek Crysis 2  für Konsole entwickelt und dann auf nen PC portiert....so ein hohles gelabbere! warum sollte sie  eine Generation zurück gehen anstatt nach vorne .... und ausserdem kann mann das Setting gar nich mal mit Crysis vergleichen weil ein mal Tropische Insel und Crysis 2 Großstadt Jungel, was bitte kann mann daran vergleichen? es ist von der Grafik her ne ganz ander Umgebung viel Komplexer als ne flache insel mit nen paar büschen und palmen! so viele reden von Crysis 2 wird schlechter aus sehen als Crysis usw blablablabla und bla, mann kanns echt nicht mehr hören! Genauso jetzt schon wieder diese ganze klugscheißer die alle reden Crytek ist Geld geil die sollen einfach ihr **** halten und sich das game nicht kaufen...ach ganz vergessen kaufen werde einige die sich aufregen so wie so nicht...ha sondern werden es sich es irgenwo im NETZ herbesorgen! Und genau da sind wir beim knack punkt warum auch die meißten PC Entwickler heutzutage Multiplatform Titel machen weil aufn Rechner schön fleißig gedownloaded....es wäre das selbe wenn irgendeiner von euch ein Programm oder etwas anderes erfindet und es immer Internet verkaufen möchte es aber keiner Kauft sonder sich anderes rum irgendwo her besorgt weil es sich einer gekauft hatt und dann kostenlos verbreitet.....darüber würdet ihr euch freuen oder...... ganz bestimmt!
> Mit der weile denken manche nur noch an Grafik, ist sie ******* wird das Game schlecht geredet....was war früher, war da die Grafik etwas geil im gegensatz zu heute? Ich denke Crysis 2 wird ein sehr abwechslungsreicher Shooter werden mit schön schnellen und Intesiven gefechten da brauch ich keine Fahrzeuge...ich hab den Nano Anzug und das reicht mir damit kann ich von dach zu dach springen was ich schon immer mal machen wollte oder überall hochspringen bzw klettern und dann noch mitten in New York was will mann mehr



Da muss ich dir recht geben  und wenn es eine konsolen portentierung wäre für was dann die cryengine 3 sinloss aber daran merkt man die meisten haben null ahnungxD


----------



## stolle80 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

Ja, stimme ich zu, zu viele Leute die keine Ahnung haben..und einfach nur..egal.

1.Crysis 2 wird nicht portiert sondern parallel entwickelt.

Spieletest "Crysis 2": Actionspiel für PC, PS3 und Xbox 360 von Electronic Arts

2. Crytek ist ein erfolgreiches *deutsches* Spielentwicklungsunternehmen, und davon gibt es nicht viele und wir sollten doch ein bisschen stolz sein oder, denn wir können auch gut entwickeln!

Crytek ? Wikipedia

3.Die CryEngine 3 ist kostenlos für Universitäten erhältlich 

CryEngine 3 kostenlos für Universitäten erhältlich - WinFuture.de

Hat noch jemand Gegenargumente?


----------



## jurawi (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 MP Demo kommt für den PC*

zocke die crysis 2 demo auf der xbox und es ist das geilste spiel was es zZ. gibt  ... die grafik ist sogar auf der xbox der hammer und das gameplay ist perfekt. es ist eine art mix aus cod 6 und halo reach. aber eine verbesserte version beider spiele ... einfach der hammer  kaufen,kaufen,kaufen,....


----------

